# FYI: just deposited our 2017 week at Buddy Dive Bonaire...



## Noodle (Apr 15, 2016)

Pending verification


----------



## IdahoSuz (May 15, 2016)

What 2017 week did you deposit?
Any additional info about the unit you deposited that you can share?

Thank you!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 15, 2016)

Noodle said:


> Pending verification



How soon can one deposit there 2017 week into Interval


----------



## DeniseM (May 15, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> How soon can one deposit there 2017 week into Interval



It depends on the resort/resort system.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 16, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> It depends on the resort/resort system.



Do you know about SDO?


----------



## DeniseM (May 16, 2016)

The first day you can deposit it is the same as the first day you can reserve it.  So for a floating 2017 week you (could have) deposited it on Jan. 1, 2016.

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noodle (May 17, 2016)

Suzannecm said:


> What 2017 week did you deposit?
> Any additional info about the unit you deposited that you can share?
> 
> Thank you!



My deposit is still pending. I left a message today.  I deposited week 8 but that is not what the resort will deposit. They will probably deposit a December week...

1 bedroom, Max 4, 2 private


----------

